# P99-made in USA?



## soobaroo (Nov 27, 2008)

I've got my choices narrowed down to the sig 2022, walther PPS or P99. Looking at blowup pics of the walthers you can see "made in germany" on the PPS but not on the P99. Not that it matters but I'm curious if they make the P99 in the USA. Any big reason to go with one over the other? Price difference is about $40 more for the P99. I'll probably end up with the sig and one of the walthers before long. Trying to decide what to get first. Thanks.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No - P99s are made in Germany and have German proof marks on the slide and frame.

The S&W info is stamped on the slide, as US law requires the importer's name to be on the gun. And, Walther doesn't really have their own company presence here in the USA> They have a deal with S&W to import the guns into the country.


----------



## soobaroo (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks. I knew S&W was a distributor or something but didn't know if they were manufacturing some of them here. I've checked some other forums and the sig 2022 sure seems to have a loyal following. Seems to be some questions as to whether they are being discontinued or not.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The Sig Pros are not very expensive. I did a lot of research about 2 years ago and decided I Wanted one. Then I held one at a gunshow. Grip was way too large for me. Never got it


----------



## soobaroo (Nov 27, 2008)

Under $500 for the SP 2022 sounds like a good deal. Wish I had a place to handle more guns before ordering one but no luck in a small town.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

soobaroo said:


> Under $500 for the SP 2022 sounds like a good deal. Wish I had a place to handle more guns before ordering one but no luck in a small town.


If possible, it would probably be wise to take the drive to a larger town so you can handle the majority of your "choices." How a gun feels is independent to each and every person.:smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## soobaroo (Nov 27, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> If possible, it would probably be wise to take the drive to a larger town so you can handle the majority of your "choices." How a gun feels is independent to each and every person.:smt023
> 
> -Jeff-


I'll have to check if there any dealers in Marquette, Mi. We bought our car there so I could go looking while the car is serviced. I know there is a Ruger dealer there but not sure about anything else.


----------

